# Have you ever played a game for a large amount of hours?



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok, i have seen some threads where people said they play or played games for 10 hours or more, which i find weird, maybe it is just me, but i have never been able to do anything for more than 1 or 2 hours(with the exception of social occasions or school), because i get bored or tired really easily, so i rarely see a movie in one turn(unless i am at a cinema in which case i do not have a choice), never did a tv marathon and much less played games for more than 2 hours a day.
Yet i see people online mentioning themselves playing for 10 hours or more a day, and all i can think is how the hell can they do that without getting bored, because i can not imagine myself playing for 2 hours straight, much less 10 hours, the closest i get is that i sometimes pause a game and do other stuff for a while, but i do not think that counts(although Steam still counts it as playing time even when the game is just paused, literally managed to get many trading cards without doing anything) so i would say i play, just not for long periods of time.
So i was wondering if people here play moderately or play for a large amount of hours?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I also have problems watching movies or tv shows because I get bored or restless.

With video games I tend to play 2 or 3 at once on different platforms and swap between them pretty regularly. I would say I play games for between 4 and 10 hours a day but always fragmented and never in one session.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I play games and watch movies/tv for long periods of time. That's my preferred way, I don't break things up.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Depends on the game.

Something like Thief II I like to play in bursts. Finish a level in about an hour, stop.

Something like Crusader Kings II I can plan on playing for an hour and then realize 12 hours later I've played for a bit longer then I meant to.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> I also have problems watching movies or tv shows because I get bored or restless.


I've had this really bad for the last year. It takes five sittings to watch one episode of a show, because I have to constantly get up and move around for no reason.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> I also have problems watching movies or tv shows because I get bored or restless.
> 
> With video games I tend to play 2 or 3 at once on different platforms and swap between them pretty regularly. I would say I play games for between 4 and 10 hours a day but always fragmented and never in one session.


Honestly, i would say i do that thing about playing them in sessions, still i do not know if i ever did 4 hours of the same thing a day with the exception of social events(this was before college, back when i still had something resembling friends), school and the internet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to be able to easily go for 20 hours+ straight. These days i can barely do 2-5 hours without getting frustrated and bored. Depends on the game though. In Arpgs or games like Skyrim i can log a lot of hours without even realizing it. 

If you're talking total time, i have about 1000+ hours in Path of Exile.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

A cool new game I could easily do 16 hours a day.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to be able to play for much longer amounts of time, but nowadays I feel like I can't go on for longer than 2-3 hours most of the time.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i played KOTOR straight (with bathroom breaks) for like two days when i first got it.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Depends on the game but yes, especially if it's a good rpg with an involving story i can play 10+ hours. Unfortunately those are rare.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I probably have played close to 8-10 hour sessions when I was younger. Back then, it felt like I had an infinite amount of free time during the summer. Once I came to the conclusion that hours of my life were being "wasted", even a few hours began to throw me into a panic. 

I played this one game on Steam over a period of weeks. Once I logged in a total of about 24 hours of game play, that's when it hit me that I may as well have been starring at a screen for an entire day when I could have been doing so much more. If something is simple, I can really stick with it for a long time. Tedious tasks and grinding away is my specialty, but these days it really has to be worth it. I wish I could sit there and play video games for 5 hours straight every day, but it's not like we live to be 3,000 years old.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Black Ops on PS3, killing zombies online for 17 hours.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

normally I play games for 1-2 hours. Recently, The longest session I've ever had went up to about 5 hours. The game I was playing was Persona 4.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

a good mario game is my weakness. whether he wants to go on an adventure, play sports, or party, I'm down to hangout with mario for a couple hours. or more.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I used to go 16 hours, but ive cut down to 1-2. Sometimes on weekends i'll go 3-4


----------



## beginning (Oct 7, 2015)

When I was really into Dark Souls, I think I sometimes played it 5 hours straight.
Thought that was a bit long... I had no idea people could play for 10+ hours, haha.


----------



## silentfire (May 23, 2015)

I lose interests in most tv shows or movies in like 30 mins, but can play diablo or skyrim for 8 to 10 hours. I usually have the tv on in the background but don't really pay attention to it.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I really don't do it no more but back in the days I have. I can remember playing Shenmue on the Dreamcast all day and night, slept for 1-2 hours and when I woke I went right back to playing. I remember when I first got a PS2, I went straight to my friend's house and borrowed his MGS 2. I didn't stop playing til I beat it at like 4am....starting playing maybe late morning or the afternoon. GTA:SA was another game I played for hours and hours. I think those are probably my records. These days though I really don't play video games like that but I still can go hours straight.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Most I can play by myself is 2-3 hours tops when i'm really into it. When I play multiplayer once a week a game is supposed to last about 4 hours, after which I find myself pretty exhausted after the whole ordeal.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

When I was growing up, mostly. We'd lock ourselves up in the room and play and watch each other play for hours on end, sometimes all night. Lately I've been finding myself more in your place with most movies, taking a five-minute breather; and when I try playing a video game I usually get bored real quick.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I have some weird hyperfocus thing where I can keep focused if my brain finds something really interesting (usually extremely unimportant things), while at the same time, I often can't focus on other things for 5 minutes straight.

So this all means: binge gaming, binge watching series and either binge studying or not studying at all...


----------



## areyousatisfied (Oct 12, 2015)

The Sims franchise is about the only reason that I'm still on this earth today. God, I can literally sit on my computer and fry my eyes for days at a time playing The Sims 2. 
I used to play Sims so much that I literally ruined my eyes and wear contacts now. Everything is blurry unless its a monitors distance away from my face. :grin2:


----------



## edgar10 (Oct 13, 2015)

13 hours a day for a new game


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I used to go 14-16 hours on non-school days and 6-8 on school days. I've cut that down a lot because it was unhealthy and unproductive, though I still spend a lot of time at my computer, it's nowhere near what it used to be. I only Hearthstone right now and it's not really the type of game you can play a lot in one sitting.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've put hundreds of hours into Skyrim and I still haven't finished the main quest yet.



CristianNC said:


> I used to go 14-16 hours on non-school days and 6-8 on school days. I've cut that down a lot because it was unhealthy and unproductive, though I still spend a lot of time at my computer, it's nowhere near what it used to be. I only Hearthstone right now and it's not really the type of game you can play a lot in one sitting.


I remember when Zelda Twilight Princess came out on the Wii when I was 15. I used to come home from school every day and play it non stop until after midnight, so I'd spent about 7 hours a day. I used to neglect my work. However, nowadays I am nowhere near as bad. Thank God. I also remember when I first got GTA4 I played all night, so that it was daylight when I finally turned it off. Thankfully I was on my school holidays then.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

When I was around 8 or 9 I would play Twisted Metal 3 non stop with friends, the most fun I've ever had playing a video game. I also really enjoyed Grand Theft Auto 3. Since then I can't really play non-stop because I either get bored or burnt out.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I remember when Zelda Twilight Princess came out on the Wii when I was 15. I used to come home from school every day and play it non stop until after midnight, so I'd spent about 7 hours a day. I used to neglect my work. However, nowadays I am nowhere near as bad. Thank God.


World of Warcraft used to be my poison. I don't necessarily regret it since I met some great friends, some of which I still am in touch with, and I've definitely had a lot of fun playing.

As you said though, neglecting work/school was the deal-breaker and it took me too long to realize this. Glad you got over it too!


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been known to binge on weekends, but on weekdays I try to limit myself to evenings and get to sleep at a decent time. It helps that half the people I play with are parents with young children who turn in fairly early.


----------



## ThaBatmanfan (Oct 15, 2015)

It varies for me, if it's something you've been waiting to play for awhile let's say all year then i can relate. But most games i play i go though tons of hours playing them.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to go the whole day playing, no bathroom stops unless I really need to. Even my dreams consist of me playing the game. I don't have a mood for games anymore though.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm having such a hard time getting in to any games like that anymore. I always needed breaks and what not to unplug for a while, but it was fun. I wish I could get that feeling back. I don't have any friends to play with, that's part of it. I don't know if it's the depression, or just boredom, or what.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Skyrim.

Most games I can tell when it's time to quit for the day. But for some reason all the sorting and collecting of items, I'd be spending hours with menial stuff and only doing like an hour of actual game footage. But that's partially because of the bad menu design.

If I had done mods the first time that wouldn't have been an issue. And for playing the second and third time, figuring out the best way to work out the game was easier.

But the first time with the game I'd look at the clock and it would be 11pm....okay can do a little more playing. Then look at the clock again...4:37am.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Call me insane but when GTA 4 came out, I played it 10 hours straight on the 360.
I started sometime at night (because, what a shocker, I was outside when it was daytime. lol) and when I looked out the window after hours of pushing people in liberty city down the stairs (the Euphoria engine physics really got me addicted), the sun was shining.
No wonder I'm a damn loser. lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Black Ops I or II on Veteran. I can't remember which one it was, but I was having the hardest time getting past this corridor on one level, and ended up spending about 6 hours just on that checkpoint.

Edit: Found it; about 17:00 onwards.


----------



## ev_77 (Oct 24, 2015)

On weekends and holidays, I'd play 10-15 hours. No breaks, except for eating and bathroom. 

On schooldays usually about 6. The hours are going down though, because I'm getting a little tired of the two games I've been playing the most recently (Witcher 3: Wild Hunt and Dragonball Xenoverse). 

I'm afraid that when I get older I'll have to play less video-games. Ew, responsibilities.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Ive put more hours into gaming than anything else and for something thats just casual entertainment thats quite damning even if i don't regret it (yet).

Don't feel i'm getting bored with gaming either just know what i like and it ain't alot anymore, MP theres 2 or 3 i'll play but SP wise hex based wargame Panzer Corps is a real timesink and have liked Total War until rome2 happened, started playing Yuris Revenge skirmish again as they only last a few hours and theres 2 Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion mods star wars : interregnum & star trek armada 3 i am waiting to play.

Really with gaming those who have the money don't have the time and those who have the time don't have the money and being a bit older now i'd rather have had/have the money.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Most gamers have, I'm sure. I used to pull 13 hours more or less unbroken in my teens on summer holidays. Took me 3 days for every playthrough of FF8 non-speedrun, which is kind of crazy. I don't have the stamina for it anymore, or the time. Thoughts get fuzzy and the game becomes less enjoyable the longer I play, so breaks are needed. Of course, I play more demanding games now in terms of brain power, since I can't appreciate story and atmosphere nearly as much anymore.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish I could find that game I could put that many hours into again. Nothing has grabbed me lately and I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

McFly said:


> Skyrim.


I've put 400 hours into glitchy/choppy/half-baked Fallout New Vegas, but my Skyrim characters end after like 5 hours on average. For some reason, I just can't stick with it. It's so... bland. And yet I want to finish the vanilla game before adding mods. What kinds of characters do you play?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

LawfulStupid said:


> I've put 400 hours into glitchy/choppy/half-baked Fallout New Vegas, but my Skyrim characters end after like 5 hours on average. For some reason, I just can't stick with it. It's so... bland. And yet I want to finish the vanilla game before adding mods. What kinds of characters do you play?


I just played as an Orc. The glitches weren't bad, NPCs getting stuck and having to ram them, NPCs blocking the doorways, good times lol. Most of the time wasted was stealing and selling things and collecting metal to make better armor and weapons.

I played New Vegas for the first time this year with mods, and didn't have any trouble with glitches. When it comes to modding or not, I don't see the reason why anyone should be stuck playing a game with problems. If you can fix glitches, add a high texture pack, real life weapons, etc...there's no reason to be stuck with a vanilla game that doesn't do it for you.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to play Halo for at least 16 hours per day, I also used to play WoW and LotRO a lot, once played WoW for a good 48 hours in one go, to complete an area for a mount I wanted.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

counter strike. 13 years


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm playing a lot of GTA and World at War right now. And some Skyrim. Yeah, it's an addiction for me, for sure.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm still trying to beat Binding of Isaac.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have about 120 hours in Dark Souls right now. I can't seem to pull myself away. 
It's awesome to see how better i got at it too. I used to run a heavy shield and super heavy armor because it's safer, but now i run around basically naked with a hand Balder swag sword and shield.


----------



## Giyena (Oct 24, 2013)

Well let's see:

Counter Strike 1.6 since I was 10yrs old up until I was 16yrs old, and I was playing it religiously
Counter Strike Source 666 hours(thats what steam account says)
DayZ Standalone 1000 hours, I stopped when I realized how **** this game will be
ArmA 3 500 hours, I just play King of The Hill and sometimes Wasteland with a friend or two
Fallout Online for about 5 years, again I played it like there was no other game on this planet I have thousands of hours in

These are like the only games that really got me "hooked up". Oh yeah and I got almost 2000 games in my Steam account out of which I only played 30%.

I don't, I grew up playing lots of video games. My first contact with games was on a Sega Genesis console back when I was 4 or something. I got my first computer a Pentium III when I was 8 and the first PC game I played was Duke Nukem 3D. I remember it that it was so scary for me with all the monsters and shootings but at the same time I was amazed by the graphics and the atmosphere. I really liked shooters such as the Delta Force series especially Black Hawk Down then Call of Duty 1, Half-Life 1, Quake etc.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Depends on the game,but open-world games like The witcher or Dragon age makes the hours really go fast 

Right now I'm playing GTA online,and it's easy to put in a lot of hours there too.

But usually I play for maybe 3-4 hours a day. On saturdays I can do a lot more hours. Up to 10 hours.

Right now I'm unemployed so I spend a lot more hours gaming,but I feel that it is ok as long as I don't spend the whole day gaming. That just makes me depressed.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I've done it and still do it myself. The one game that I spend loads time on is World of Warcraft, the reason I can spend hours and hours on it is because it's the one thing that takes my mind off my anxiety and allows me to be productive in a sense and it brings me joy. I suppose it would be like any other activity that brings you joy and takes your mind off your social anxiety or just stress in general. I also play, but less frequently, league of legends and that's more rage inducing so I haven't played that much on it, but you get the bigger picture.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

I really need to finish GTA V. I don't play consoles anymore so I never picked it up until it was released on PC. Then all I really did was grind online missions to save cash and buy a nice apartment and car. I really need to play through story mode. It's definitely better than IV. I've probably watched it played through a dozen times on Twitch.


----------



## lonely1984 (Jun 30, 2013)

In one session, I don't think I've played more than 3-4 hours before.

But in total hours, I played over 1,000 of Battlefield 2, and another 1,000 of left 4 dead 1 and 2 combined.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to play dayz for 5 / 6 hours straight each day with someone.
After i stopped talking with that person i never played that game again.

When fallout 4 came out i finished the main story line after 19 hours. (in 2 days)
.
Finished "to the moon" in a 4-hour session.

When something new comes out i play it like crazy, but after a while i just play them in 1 / 2 hour sessions.


----------



## kayay (Nov 22, 2015)

Checking Steam... 3256 hours of CSGO... yikes!  Took almost that long to get to Global Elite.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

LawfulStupid said:


> my Skyrim characters end after like 5 hours on average. For some reason, I just can't stick with it. It's so... bland. And yet I want to finish the vanilla game before adding mods. What kinds of characters do you play?


I have about 100 hours in Skyrim. I'll start fresh once in a while and i'll burst play for days and then i'll quit out of boredom. Kind of funny because when i first played Morrowind i played it for nearly a year every day without a single mod. I was seriously obsessed with it and basically found every damn thing you could find.

Same with Oblivion. I spent a lot of hours into it compared to Skyrim. I don't know. I think it's a testament to how dumbed down the series has become. Each new game is more impressive graphically, but a lot less impressive, gameplay, lore and story-wise.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

KOTOR was a great game.

They just officially patched KOTOR 2.

I am holding my breath for KOTOR 3.



regimes said:


> i played KOTOR straight (with bathroom breaks) for like two days when i first got it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Findedeux said:


> They just officially patched KOTOR 2.


Hard to believe after all these years they release a patch. I couldn't believe it when i read about it. I thought it was some kind of joke.

Pretty awesome of them to patch it instead of trying to cash in on the HD re-release trend.


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Depending on how addictive the game is. In the PS2 days when I didn't have a memory card, I played MGS 2 for about 10 hours straight trying to finish it. Got to arsenal gear, colonel told me to turn off the playstation so I did.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

there were many many days in the past where i'd play WoW from the time I woke up until the time I went to bed 

i have no idea how much time i have logged total in that game, but it wouldn't surprise me if, all my characters added up together, it came out to over a year's worth of in-game time


----------



## Xarin (Sep 22, 2011)

A long session for me nowadays is 3 hours. Never longer than 10 hours, probably
6-8 hours spent immersed in a game is a good day. Don't have many of those


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have played for 6 to 7 hours in the long stretch. 3 to 4 hours is typical but depends on if friends are on and playing.


----------



## MrWolfpac (Nov 2, 2015)

If we're talking total hours, I've put way too much time into World of Warcraft. If we're talking about individual gaming sessions, then I used to be able to put 5-6 hours in at a time, but now I can only go say 2 hours before I need to take a break.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I have about 100 hours in Skyrim. I'll start fresh once in a while and i'll burst play for days and then i'll quit out of boredom. Kind of funny because when i first played Morrowind i played it for nearly a year every day without a single mod. I was seriously obsessed with it and basically found every damn thing you could find.
> 
> Same with Oblivion. I spent a lot of hours into it compared to Skyrim. I don't know. I think it's a testament to how dumbed down the series has become. Each new game is more impressive graphically, but a lot less impressive, gameplay, lore and story-wise.


I was going to say something similar to these Skyrim comments....* Unmodded*/vanilla Morrowind i easily put 400+ hours, then modded, who knows. Same with Oblivion. Admittedly the reason i hated Oblivion when it came out was because they dumbed down and removed so many cool features (which if i felt that way about Oblivion, you can kind of half way conclude my thoughts on Skyrim), but stuck around for the level enemy scaling. But the mod community really took Oblivion to a whole new level. Even with mods, Skyrim didn't really do anything for me. Did i log a good number of hours into it? Yeah, but it felt more like just getting lost in mind numbing network tv for hours. Yeah it passes time, but i feel dirty afterwards. I never felt that way with Morrowind.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to play some of the 80s classic arcade games for hours. Add on Tetris and I was good for a while. Then life got busy; bills had to get paid, and the gaming time went away.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Oblivion had some good things going for it. The Dark brotherhood storyline and quests were kind of fun and a few were original. And the Shivering Isles was a great dlc. I kind of liked fighting in the Arena too. They could have done so much more with the idea though.
> 
> Too bad Bethesda just turned a huge engrossing deep world into a viking fighting simulator+ dragons with Skyrim. Guess they don't care though. All the casuals play the game and they're happy just running around killing and seeing dramatic finishing moves and decapitations.


Here's to hoping Ken Rolston get's back into gaming and we get a *true* continuation of the Elder Scrolls. Not some disgusting casualized derivative carrying the same title.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

some games I can play and I just become engrossed to the point where its hard to put the game down. and when I do stop playing I am thinking about playing it again. but those games are rare, few and far between for the most part. usually I play a game for an hour or two at a time. sometimes less.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Far Cry 3 was the last game that actually kept me up all night on numerous occasions.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Been playing a lot of the original Binding of Isaac again. After finally beating it a few days ago, I started trying to get all of the achievements to pass the time. I tried hard mode and beat ??? first try with Isaac. Just now I beat him with Maggy. I guess I'll keep at it. It's entertaining enough for now.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Shawn81 said:


> I really need to finish GTA V. I don't play consoles anymore so I never picked it up until it was released on PC. Then all I really did was grind online missions to save cash and buy a nice apartment and car. I really need to play through story mode. It's definitely better than IV. I've probably watched it played through a dozen times on Twitch.


Same here. I bought it when it came out for PC. I was really looking forward to it since I've loved the GTA series since its PC days.

But I got stuck where I couldn't find my next mission. I couldn't find a solution and stopped playing. It's been so many months now that maybe I should start over from the beginning.

There were many times where it seemed unclear what my next mission was. Also, I hated how I would shoot people and they would get back up.

I also haven't played it online at all. Is it worth playing online?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

AngelClare said:


> Same here. I bought it when it came out for PC. I was really looking forward to it since I've loved the GTA series since its PC days.
> 
> But I got stuck where I couldn't find my next mission. I couldn't find a solution and stopped playing. It's been so many months now that maybe I should start over from the beginning.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it would be more fun with friends to play with, like custom maps or something. I just grinded missions in solo queues. Gets pretty repetitive.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I remember years back I wanted to play LOTRO but I was too scared. I guess my SA manifests in some odd ways. I used to play NWN solo for probably 4 or 5 hours at a stretch.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

SilentStrike said:


> Ok, i have seen some threads where people said they play or played games for 10 hours or more, which i find weird, maybe it is just me, but i have never been able to do anything for more than 1 or 2 hours(with the exception of social occasions or school), because i get bored or tired really easily, so i rarely see a movie in one turn(unless i am at a cinema in which case i do not have a choice), never did a tv marathon and much less played games for more than 2 hours a day.
> Yet i see people online mentioning themselves playing for 10 hours or more a day, and all i can think is how the hell can they do that without getting bored, because i can not imagine myself playing for 2 hours straight, much less 10 hours, the closest i get is that i sometimes pause a game and do other stuff for a while, but i do not think that counts(although Steam still counts it as playing time even when the game is just paused, literally managed to get many trading cards without doing anything) so i would say i play, just not for long periods of time.
> So i was wondering if people here play moderately or play for a large amount of hours?


Yeah I used to play runescape all day long, now I am glad I can just log out after a few minutes.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Games use to be such a huge part of my life, but now almost all of them feel like a total chore to play. Not sure if it's just me growing up or games in general kinda suck. Guessing it's a combination of both. My mindset might change in the next year or so when I build a new computer.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can do maybe 3/4 hours. I need a break after that. My eyes need a rest. The only game I can remember putting like 10 hours into in one sitting is Mass Effect 2. I adore that game.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Last game I put crazy hours into was Mass Effect series. I've been out of gaming for 3 years but will jump back into it on the 31st. So excited I cannot wait.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

NahMean said:


> Games use to be such a huge part of my life, but now almost all of them feel like a total chore to play. Not sure if it's just me growing up or games in general kinda suck. Guessing it's a combination of both. My mindset might change in the next year or so when I build a new computer.


Yeah I agree, it feels like a chore that I don't want to be a ***** slave to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

My time in StarMade according to STEAM: 505 hours. Over the course of three weeks.

I am officially hardcore I guess? LOL! >


----------

